# h. hottentotta communal tank.



## maxfightmaster (Mar 12, 2012)

hey, guys

i just finished putting together my h. hottentotta communal tank. this is my first scorpion communal tank, so i wanted to tell you a little about it and show yall some pics... i got the rocks, drift wood, and sand from the river. i baked all them in the oven on 325 degrees for 2 hours to kill anything that was living on/in them. the substrate is a 50/50 mix of river sand and eco earth, and i arranged the rocks to make a total of 8 hides. i plan on putting 6 adult h. hottentotta scorpions in it... 














any positive or negative freed back would be greatly appreciated. thanks.


----------



## voldemort (Mar 12, 2012)

IME, even with ample hides and feeders roaming around the tank, cannibalism is always a possibility, as I've lost an adult roughly 3 weeks ago from my Hh communal setup.

also, add a shallow water dish as I've seen mine guzzling from time to time.


----------



## maxfightmaster (Mar 12, 2012)

voldemort said:


> IME, even with ample hides and feeders roaming around the tank, cannibalism is always a possibility, as I've lost an adult roughly 3 weeks ago from my Hh communal setup.
> 
> also, add a shallow water dish as I've seen mine guzzling from time to time.


thanks for the in put, this is my first communal setup, so i hoping i can keep the well feed so that cannibalism wont happen that often. how often do you feed your communal setup?... i have a water dish in there now. i just forgot to put it in for the pic. ::


----------



## voldemort (Mar 12, 2012)

maxfightmaster said:


> thanks for the in put, this is my first communal setup, so i hoping i can keep the well feed so that cannibalism wont happen that often. how often do you feed your communal setup?... i have a water dish in there now. i just forgot to put it in for the pic. ::


I feed my scorps regularly, just like you I have 6 (formerly 7) adults and put 8 subadult B. lateralis every 5-7 days. There will be squabbling at first just like African Rift Lake cichlids until they become accustomed to sharing their enclosures with others.

I put almost all of my scorpions in separate containers until they reach adulthood (or ran out of enclo), so maybe that is a factor in sociability in a communal setup.

BTW, great setup


----------



## maxfightmaster (Mar 12, 2012)

thanks.  

thats what im doing now with my Hh. when the reach adulthood im going to put 4 females and 2 males in this tank... now when you feed your communal tanks do you put like a 2:1 ratio of prey to scorpions? or do you do a 1:1? i have read different things from different people.


----------



## MaxxZacho (Mar 13, 2012)

I would make sure there is somewhere where they will be able to be on the drift wood but still hidden. Like some bark with a gap... I have some scorps  that never touch the ground. Just a suggestion. Looks like a great set up so far. I like the realistic number of hides. Ive seen too many "communal" set ups that are just 3 rocks and some sand for 3 full grown scorps. Lol. 

Anyway your totally on the right track I'm impressed! :^)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## voldemort (Mar 13, 2012)

maxfightmaster said:


> thanks.
> 
> ... 4 females and 2 males...


mine are all females, it is almost impossible to find a male Hottentotta hottentotta here in the Philippines. I just put 8-10 lateralis on their enclosure and replenish once they are gone. Though sometimes I fast them from time to time (or I am away attending seminars and such)


----------



## Keister (Mar 13, 2012)

I keep all my scorp species communally. I make sure they just have an ample supply of hides, and I make sure that they get fed at least twice a week. Everyone seems to be perfectly happy, and I have no problems with cannablism. Your enclosure looks good too! Good luck!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## maxfightmaster (Mar 13, 2012)

voldemort said:


> mine are all females, it is almost impossible to find a male Hottentotta hottentotta here in the Philippines.


that sucks to hear. hopefully one of mine turns out to be a male.


----------



## 2nscorpx (Mar 13, 2012)

Ehhhhmmm, Hottentotta Hottentotta is parthenogenetic....


----------



## maxfightmaster (Mar 13, 2012)

2nscorpx said:


> Ehhhhmmm, Hottentotta Hottentotta is parthenogenetic....


well, thats good to know. now i have nothing to worry about.


----------



## voldemort (Mar 13, 2012)

maxfightmaster said:


> well, thats good to know. now i have nothing to worry about.


no, its just the tip of the iceberg...

you'll worry about feeders, enclosures and patience in feeding them. YOURS will give 25 slings (minimum) per clutch 3-4 x a year. Let the experience start this....


----------



## maxfightmaster (Mar 13, 2012)

voldemort said:


> no, its just the tip of the iceberg...
> 
> you'll worry about feeders, enclosures and patience in feeding them. YOURS will give 25 slings (minimum) per clutch 3-4 x a year. Let the experience start this....


thats what im hoping for. i already breed pin head crickets for my Ts, and i just started a Blaptica dubia colony, so taking care of of them shouldnt be a problem. :biggrin:


----------



## Zman181 (Mar 14, 2012)

I love your setup.  Please post pics when you have them settled in.  As Keister posted try feeding them twice a week to better the chances of no cannibalism taking place.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

